# Processing times



## piazzadoro (May 31, 2011)

mdalv said:


> 24 Oct.2011- Visa application 820/801 lodged
> 26 Oct.2011- Letter of acknowledgement received from Immigration
> 2 Nov. 2011- CO appointed
> 3 Nov. 2011- additional documents sent
> 14 Nov. 2011- Application finalised, visa grant 801- Permanent resident!!!!!!


Hi!

Don't take me wrong, I'm happy for your successful application, I just don't understand how the DIAC prioritises applications. I'm from Hungary. We applied on the 31st of may, sent nearly everything with my application, almost nothing is missing. It's been 6 months now and only received a confirmation letter. No Co appointed, nothing. How were you this lucky? Do they just process applications randomly?? Does anyone know how this works???? I'm really frustrated, and this is not fair... Again, please don't take this personal, I just want to understand why some people get priority...


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

To reply I had to move this out of the timeline thread. Who knows how each immigration office really functions, but here is my guess:
- depending on how busy the office is where the application was lodged, this will affect the time that the application is *first* looked at (different offices receive more or less applications)
- if, upon first assessing the application, the CO who has seen it is 100% certain that they can grant the visa (ie: they are 100% convinced by the evidence and everything such as police/medical/security checks are in order), they will grant the visa straight away
- however if after seeing it the first time, if the CO is not 100% sure about anything, then the application might be put aside while that information is verified or retrieved
----- then again, I guess it depends on what needs to be done to grant the application....they might just want one or two documents which may not hold up the application. It seems that security checks done by ASIO are what really slow down an application (but I don't know if these checks are random or no).

This is just my guess - I have no idea and no way to verify that this is true - the only clue I have is an email that my partner received while they were processing his own application:
"Your application has been forwarded to be further assessed for expedition. If we find you have provided all supporting documents, therefore resulting in being a decision ready case, your application may be expedited."

I think that even though they say that applications are not prioritised, I remember reading that some people actually are, but these are mainly families with children or pregnant women. I think these cases where visas were granted quickly is not because they were prioritsed, but because when they were first looked at the person decided that they could grant the visa without a doubt.


----------



## piazzadoro (May 31, 2011)

SarahM said:


> To reply I had to move this out of the timeline thread. Who knows how each immigration office really functions, but here is my guess:
> - depending on how busy the office is where the application was lodged, this will affect the time that the application is *first* looked at (different offices receive more or less applications)
> - if, upon first assessing the application, the CO who has seen it is 100% certain that they can grant the visa (ie: they are 100% convinced by the evidence and everything such as police/medical/security checks are in order), they will grant the visa straight away
> - however if after seeing it the first time, if the CO is not 100% sure about anything, then the application might be put aside while that information is verified or retrieved
> ...


Thanks, and sorry for my post being inappropriate


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

piazzadoro said:


> Thanks, and sorry for my post being inappropriate


Oh it wasn't inappropriate, I understand that you're feeling frustrated and I just wanted to try and convince you that people aren't necessarily being 'prioritised' so much as 'expedited', or granted straight away upon first look....in any case who knows how things function with immigration, it seems crazy.
I hope you are not kept waiting too much longer!!


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

And the person whose post that was was granted 801 permanent from 820/801 application so they had obviously been together for more than 2 years or have a hold involved and had clear evidence to prove so. Also I believe the security checks are much faster with low risk countries. 

I understand your frustration, we applied in July 11 and prob won't have approval until the first few months of the year which means we will prob miss our overseas honeymoon in Feb 12 because of bridging visa restrictions but at the same time I realise they will have to look at our application a bit deeper because our relationship hadn't been that long before we got married. In hind-site I could have provided more thorough evidence. All we can do is wait and see and try to get on with life as best as possible.


----------



## piazzadoro (May 31, 2011)

whatnext said:


> And the person whose post that was was granted 801 permanent from 820/801 application so they had obviously been together for more than 2 years or have a hold involved and had clear evidence to prove so. Also I believe the security checks are much faster with low risk countries.
> 
> I understand your frustration, we applied in July 11 and prob won't have approval until the first few months of the year which means we will prob miss our overseas honeymoon in Feb 12 because of bridging visa restrictions but at the same time I realise they will have to look at our application a bit deeper because our relationship hadn't been that long before we got married. In hind-site I could have provided more thorough evidence. All we can do is wait and see and try to get on with life as best as possible.


Hi, 
yes it was fast for them probably because it was for the permanent visa, I realised that just now. I've been living together with my partner for 3 years, his brother is a policeman who gave us stat dec, there was an article in 2009 about my bf in the Australian Ironman magazine, where he talks about me too, we included that article in the application as well. I submitted the police checks, medicals with the application. So it's a long standing relationship and we proved it pretty well. It seems to me that there's a massive difference in processing times amongst the different processing centres. Brisbane just has received more work as the gov closed down a few offices in Qld including the one on the Gold Coast in Southport. Some of their employees were transferred to Brisbane. Melbourne seems to be a lot more (time)efficient. 
I also applied to remove work restrictions from my bridging visa. Many applicants got response within days and full work permission was granted sometimes within 5 days!! I sent my application over 2 months ago - of course to Bris - and no response whatsoever. They even misplaced it, or just too busy.


----------



## efar (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi all, 
I feel your frustrations. I applied in January 2011 820/801 to the Sydney office and the only communication I have received is replies to my emails asking for a time frame of when my visa would be processed. The last reply I received was a week ago telling me when I get assigned a case office my CO would tell me what extra documentation I would have to submit!!! (still no case office 11 months later). I submitted all documentation required by Feb 2011 ie Medicals and form 80, but some of my documentation are about to expire in 2weeks ie AFP checks so more money and time going to be spent getting them again. It gets so disheartening reading how some people get theirs visa processed within weeks even days and I'm still waiting on a CO to be assigned to my application. 
Congrats to everyone that has got their visa but can't help feeling sorry for myself. Keep the updates coming and fingers crossed we all get our visas soon.


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi efar,

I applied for the same visa at the same office January 18th it was acknowledged. I called after 9 months and they have since started to look into it. Asking for us to write updated letters etc. I think they are trying to get mine through before my police checks are up.

I hope you hear soon. Chase them up as you have done.


----------



## efar (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Bear,
Thank you for reply. I did ring and tell them my police check would expire soon Was told that they would call me. Half an hour later received email telling me the expiry dates of my documents. And that when I get CO that they would tell me what documents to send or get reissued. 
What other updated documents did they ask you for? Have started to gather stuff together like bill, bank statements, travel doc and photos so I can be prepared for whatever they ask for. Will ring tomorrow and see what's happening. Fingers crossed we hear good news soon.


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

When I called they asked if I planned on travelling for Christmas - I got the impression if I had said yes it may have been given more attention.
I was asked to complete form 80.
My partners brothers wife was requested to do a stat Dec ( we lived with them - the brother had done one).
We were asked for 2 more stat decs - had provided 4 already.
Updated statements from us both.
Bills etc.
Our savings account.
Extra proof my partner lived with me, his brother & wife. We didn't change postal address and I had a stat Dec to say where we lived. I did find a receipt from Harvey Norman - but this was for march and we moves in with them in the Jan.
I'd listed my return address for my WHV as the farm not my partners brothers address as we didn't expect to be there long plus we live in the country so mail always gets to you easy enough. But obviously looked bad that I'd listed that as my return address. I got the farmer to do an extra stat Dec and wrote a covering letter to explain it all.
So quite a bit but they were queries to clear stuff up.
I emailed to show we'd opened a savings account and included a copy of the statement as well as our current tax returns, this seemed to bump the file somewhat. I sent all the extra info back this week so am crossing my figures I hear back soon!!
Good luck and keep me updated!!


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Also did you get 1005? If so the letter will have a name and number listed.
I called and this is the lady who then a few weeks later requested the extra information.
Might help to nudge the right person.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

piazzadoro said:


> Hi!
> 
> Don't take me wrong, I'm happy for your successful application, I just don't understand how the DIAC prioritises applications. I'm from Hungary. We applied on the 31st of may, sent nearly everything with my application, almost nothing is missing. It's been 6 months now and only received a confirmation letter. No Co appointed, nothing. How were you this lucky? Do they just process applications randomly?? Does anyone know how this works???? I'm really frustrated, and this is not fair... Again, please don't take this personal, I just want to understand why some people get priority...


Hi!
Although on the Partner -Family visa thread are several posts from people being granted a visa even after 5 days ( see the Swiss guy), you picked mine...... I just wonder if the fact that I'm from Romania got anything to do with that? You know what I mean! Anyway, not taking personally, too happy to celebrate! Best wishes with yours!


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi MDLAV

Can I please ask how long your relationship is when you applied? And also how long you were in Australia when you applied? I'm just trying to get a feel for why some applications are processed faster than others

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## isfrustrated (Nov 13, 2011)

I know they divide countries into high risk and low risk but still not sure how much it matters. I'm at 9 months since submitting everything at once for my partner visa. No CO - nothing. 

I've been in Australia for 2 full years now.


----------



## efar (Nov 2, 2011)

Bear said:


> Also did you get 1005? If so the letter will have a name and number listed.
> I called and this is the lady who then a few weeks later requested the extra information.
> Might help to nudge the right person.


Hi Bear,
Just received a letter saying that I could work full time and there is a name on the bottom. However my partner rang immi today and they told him that since my application lodged in Jan 11 it should be processed by Jan 12 so just another 2 month wait. Hopefully the same is for you of even sooner. Thanks for all the help and advice. At least I can keep working so happy with that so don't mind waiting another few weeks.
Thanks again 
Efa


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

That's great Efar.
As you say once you get that bit of paper to say you can work a lot of the stress goes. 
Fingers crossed for us both.


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

I got my Visa!!!
I rung yesterday after seeing a post on here saying you can get a password for VEVO to enable checking of visa process. They said a decision had been made on the 22nd but she couldn't discuss it with me. By her tone I thought it was bad news and it was a scary 2 minutes until she gave me the password to look online myself. There it was 'Granted'. I got the letter that afternoon in the mail box. 
My boyfriend had been on his brothers bucks on an island fishing with no phone access when it was granted so I'm glad I found out yesterday & was able to tell him face to face!!! We've had floods so that's probably why the mail was late.
Yours must be coming very soon Efar!!!


----------



## efar (Nov 2, 2011)

Wahoo that amazing news. So glad for you and your partner plus good sign for me as well hopefully will have good news before Xmas. Must be such a relief you can finally just relax no more stressing out!!! Congrats x


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Efar. We are pretty pleased! Fingers crossed for you & your partner to hear soon.


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

whatnext said:


> Hi MDLAV
> 
> Can I please ask how long your relationship is when you applied? And also how long you were in Australia when you applied? I'm just trying to get a feel for why some applications are processed faster than others
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


Hi everybody,

this is a very interesting thread on 820 topic. There are people from Hungary and Romania involved (more high risk than low risk I'd assume), and Ireland and UK (low risk), and people who got their visa really fast and people who have been waiting for almost a year.

If I understand correctly, only Piazzadoro has lodged her application in Brisbane, everybody else has applied in Sydney.

Efar and Bear both lodged their application in Sydney office in January 2011, and Bear got her visa today; Efar is still waiting.
Did you guys send your application by post or courier or did you apply in person??

Congratulations, Bear!!

"Whatnext", you've been following many threads, giving advices as well, what is your impression about all this? Do you see any pattern, is it better to apply in person or to send the application by courier? Does it have to do with the relationship status (de-facto, married), time spent in Australia prior to applying, type of visa held at the time of applying (WHV, eVisitor, 676)...

It's a pity we can't choose where to send an application to, it must be the state we live in, right?

I thank you all for your posts, there are many of you who participate on this forum daily and your help is really appreciated.


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi bma - thank you!
We applied by post - we live 6 hrs from Sydney so this was our only option. If I lived closer I would apply in person as I've heard they go through and check everything is there.
I would also include form 80 at the start. I forgot to include proof of citizenship for our 888's but other than that it was pretty much front loaded.


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

Bear said:


> Hi bma - thank you!
> We applied by post - we live 6 hrs from Sydney so this was our only option. If I lived closer I would apply in person as I've heard they go through and check everything is there.
> I would also include form 80 at the start. I forgot to include proof of citizenship for our 888's but other than that it was pretty much front loaded.


Hi Bear,
thank you so much for your information and again congratulations for the visa. Don't forget about saving the evidence you'll have to present at the next step, that will be soon, in January 2013 already 
I've noted the instruction about form 80 and proof of citizenship for 888 already, but thank you very much for reminding me; I save all this information so I'll know how to prepare an application for 820 (or 309 in case of NFS) in 2012 (I'm the PR holder and the sponsor).
All the best and kind greetings,
bma


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Bear - CONGRATULATIONS

Bma - I actually put in an online complaint about this to try and get an answer to this. I never expected to hear anything back but I got a phone call a week later. The lady I spoke to is the Manager at the Perth office. She said each case is very different and it involves a number of factors in getting approved faster

1. A strong clear history of relationship
2. All documents correctly certified an translated.
3. Strong financial support
4. Application front loaded inc Medicals, police clearances and form 80.
5. Low risk country

Basically when they receive the application they make a an assessment as to whether anything else is required. If nothing else is required and the relationship evidence is strong and clear they can process quickly. Low risk countries are faster because the security check is much quicker. High risk countries can be also be approve faster than the normal processing times if they fit all the criteria but the security check takes a bit longer. 

If they assess your application and something is missing or they need to look into your relationship a little closer you go to the back of the normal processing time queue. 

I also asked why some people who applied in the same month can have very different approval dates. She said it depends on the case officers work load and if they are require more info. Efar may be approved very shortly or possibly they need to request more docs from them. 

She said that each case is very individual and the quality of each application can be very different. Some people have been together for 2 yrs plus but have poor evidence, others have been together 12 months and have excellent evidence. 

We did Medicals a few days after we applied so this put us at the back of the queue. I asked why they say not to do police checks and Medicals until asked and she said that is the way they prefer it and that being processed super fast is the exception not the rule. We applied in July 2011 and probably still have a long wait.


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Whatnext,

thank you very much for your detailed explanation, it explains a lot although I'm sure there's still some bitter taste left for all of you who are still waiting.

My impression is it's better to be patient and wait a few months in order to have good evidence and a good application than to rush with applying and submitting some missing evidence and forms later.

I browse this forum regularly to be able to have a solid application, and the advices are really great, thank you!

Best greetings,
bma


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes it's extremely frustrating but I do realise I should have taken more care with our application. Good luck and all the best.


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

whatnext said:


> Yes it's extremely frustrating but I do realise I should have taken more care with our application. Good luck and all the best.


Thank you very much and good luck to you, too. You never know, you may be surprised and get the visa sooner than you think.


----------



## efar (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi guys,
Will explain what I did and hopes this gives you another idea of the processes.
I lodged my application in person to the Sydney office at the desk on level 2 which has since been closed. Told the man I was waiting on my police check from Ireland. Also I had not done my medical or Form 80 as I thought I had to wait to be asked. The man at the desk told me that the process was 6 months and I could keep adding to my application so I lodged it that day 7th Jan. He never looked inside the envelope while I was there. Had he told my it was best to front load I would have waited to do so as I still had a few months left on my 2nd WHV. Lodged the rest of the docs missing the first week in Feb.

Relationship: We met and it took us 3 months to start a relationship as I had to do my farm work but we kept in contact and he visited me. So when I came back we started a relationship and 3 months later we moved in. So when I lodged my application we were living together a year and in de facto for year and 3 months. I didn't count the time I was away as we were only really dating and getting to know each other. 

Evidence wise he has a large family so had lots of invitations to weddings, parties with both our names. Tickets to concerts, show. His mum write form 888 for us and house mate at the time. included everything we could think of like ski holiday with my friends, pics of us together, flights to his family, bank statements for joint account, tickets to a flight to Ireland to see my family we were going after I lodged visa so just had print off from travel agent. 

So think that when lodged was put to back of queue. My police check will expiry next week have contacted them about this and nothing. Did lodge form 1005 with evidence of our joint banking and bills with names and got that approved so hoping that can also be used as evidence that we still together. Who knows might hear by next week but won't hold my breath. 

Hope that helps in some way. Sorry I tend to ramble on so do hope it makes sense. Thanks for advice and fingers crossed we all get good news soon.


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

efar said:


> Hi guys,
> Will explain what I did and hopes this gives you another idea of the processes.
> I lodged my application in person to the Sydney office at the desk on level 2 which has since been closed. Told the man I was waiting on my police check from Ireland. Also I had not done my medical or Form 80 as I thought I had to wait to be asked. The man at the desk told me that the process was 6 months and I could keep adding to my application so I lodged it that day 7th Jan. He never looked inside the envelope while I was there. Had he told my it was best to front load I would have waited to do so as I still had a few months left on my 2nd WHV. Lodged the rest of the docs missing the first week in Feb.
> 
> ...


Efar, thank you very much for your detailed explanation, it means a lot to us who will apply for 820 in the near future.
Considering that Bear just got the visa, I hope you get yours soon, too. All the best and good luck with everything! 
And thanks again, I really appreciate it.

Kind greetings to all,
bma


----------



## piazzadoro (May 31, 2011)

mdalv said:


> Hi!
> Although on the Partner -Family visa thread are several posts from people being granted a visa even after 5 days ( see the Swiss guy), you picked mine...... I just wonder if the fact that I'm from Romania got anything to do with that? You know what I mean! Anyway, not taking personally, too happy to celebrate! Best wishes with yours!


Hi! it is absolutely not a nationalistic choice! That's why I said "don't take me wrong". The reason I "picked" you is because Romania and Hungary are both in the high risk countries (wonder why...) and like whatnext mentioned just want to have some idea what gets priority. It was just unusual that high risk country citizens get processed within days or just a few weeks. First I thought that mostly applicants from the Commonwealth get sort of a faster processing, and of course the low risk countries, like Switzerland. So not because you are from Romania. 
Do you have kids maybe? Those applications where are kids involved get priority, I read that on the immigration website.

I called immigration today to ask about my application what I can expect and they said the current processing time is 12 months, so probably another 6 months wait for me with no work rights, and it sucks. I've been in a long standing relationship for over 3 years now (and I can prove that with documents), but that doesn't seem to count either....


----------



## isfrustrated (Nov 13, 2011)

If it makes you guys feel better, I'm from a low risk country and submitted everything at once with my app (medicals, police checks, etc.) and I've heard nothing. I'm at 9 months of hearing nothing - no case officer, nothing. I've called multiple times, sent in more evidence (even a loan we have together) - and nothing.


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

isfrustrated said:


> If it makes you guys feel better, I'm from a low risk country and submitted everything at once with my app (medicals, police checks, etc.) and I've heard nothing. I'm at 9 months of hearing nothing - no case officer, nothing. I've called multiple times, sent in more evidence (even a loan we have together) - and nothing.


I am positive you visa will be approved, but nevertheless this waiting time must really be stressful. Not knowing what's going on, if everything was alright with the application, not to mention many don't have work rights because their visa prior to the lodgement was a tourist one...

I hope you get your visa quickly, after all you've been waiting for quite some time...

Good luck!


----------



## isfrustrated (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks bma - trying to stay positive, but difficult when other people have theirs approved in such a short amount of time.


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Why don't you apply for work rights. They usually give it to people waiting for a partner visa to be approved as its unreasonable to expect one partner not to work for 12 months. If you call Immi now they say processing time for onshore applications is now 12 months. We are 6 months in with a pre planned honeymoon in Thailand in Feb and it unlikely we will be able to go because of my husbands bridging visa conditions. I understand your frustration.


----------



## isfrustrated (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm allowed to work which is really lucky. I came in on a student visa and once that visa was about to expire I applied for partner so I can legally work FT. 

They'll let you go on your honeymoon - I've done 1 BVB without issue and I was told I could probably get a 2nd one approved because of the length it's taking to process the app.


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

My husband will be on bridging visa e though. He was on a student visa but we decided in September, after we applied for partner visa in July, that continuing studying for him was not worth it financially. We asked Immi in September to cancel his student visa, which they haven't done yet as they are quite behind on that too. Once they do cancel it he will be on bridging visa e which has no work rights or travel rights. We will apply for work rights when the time comes but I don't think there is anyway around the travel restriction. We booked the honeymoon before all of this and we booked it almost a year in advance thinking this would be all over by then.


----------



## VICKI (Jan 8, 2012)

I believe that because you are from Hungary then you should have sent your application to the Berlin Australian Embassy or possibly the English High Commission. They are very busy as they have been receiving a lot of applications because of the economic situation. Ring and ask. In my letter of receipt they say: "Due to the large number of applications receive in the section, enquiries about the general status of an application may not be answered." I haven't rung them up yet because of this last sentence in the letter. We applied for a child migrant application and sponsorship in Australia which I directly sent to Perth. Good luck to everyone with pending applications.


----------



## trevnod (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

From the UK and recently sent away for my skills to be assessed. I'm an IT Analyst, 29 years old and probably will be applying for a skilled migration of state sponsored visa.

Anyone know how long roughly the British under those circumstances are having to wait from lodging their application? Commonwealth countries get processed any quicker?? Anyone got a cost in mind also? 

Cheers, Trevor


----------



## isfrustrated (Nov 13, 2011)

Update on partner processing times. I called yesterday as I wrote an email about 2 weeks ago with no response. I requested expedited processing as my police reports and medical expire in less than a week. When I called all the guy said was to call them when my application had hit 12 months. Nothing else. No clue what happens with my medicals, etc. blah


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

isfrustrated said:


> Update on partner processing times. I called yesterday as I wrote an email about 2 weeks ago with no response. I requested expedited processing as my police reports and medical expire in less than a week. When I called all the guy said was to call them when my application had hit 12 months. Nothing else. No clue what happens with my medicals, etc. blah


hi,
Where are you from? did u applied onshore or offshore?


----------



## isfrustrated (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm from the USA and applied onshore in Sydney in March 2011.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

isfrustrated said:


> I'm from the USA and applied onsho What evidence(s) did you used to show:
> -Financial aspects
> -Nature of household
> -Social context of the relationship and
> -Nature of the commitment to each other re in Sydney in March 2011.


ohhh that scares me, i will also apply on Sydney on March. I will lodge temporary partner visa. 
So you lodged temporary partner visa? are u waiting for that or waiting for the permanent one?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello everyone, I've been following these posts for weeks now and I don't know where to start! I'm hoping there's someone out there who can help me!

I've been with my Australian partner for 3.5 years! He lived with me for 8 months but no joint finances he just helped with bills! He went back to Australia 2 years ago and we've both visited each other once a year and keep in contact every waking hour!

He is already married 8 years ago but it broke down 6 years ago! He sponsored we as a spouse in 2003 but she left in 2004! The divorce is now in process! 

We have proof of visits, holidays together, and various other things, 2 stay decs from his mother and beat friend me in the uk have got stat decs from family too! 

A visa company told me that a partner visa would be out of the question as he's married still an we haven't lived together for 12 months! I'm desperate to be with him there and although we plan on marrying in the future it's a case of because we want to and not have to! So a prospective marriage visa is outta the question! 

Can anyone give me any help at all?


----------

